# Snow Goose Pics



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

This may be a silly question but was wondering if any one has any pics of snow geese dead or alive that I could put on facebook. I'm not looking for pictures of people in them just looking for pictures of snow geese in the field or them piled up after the hunt. Guys who aren't from around here just can't seem to get how thick they get, so seeing is believing!!
Thanks


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNSET IN THE BASINS


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Fall snows


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

These are from Southern AB last fall......


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Missouri last year. Mondo wave in our field.


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

This is one of six pictures that go in a line. There an estimated 1.5 million in one field that was a mile long by a mile wide. Enjoy and good hunting.


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

pic 2 of six


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

pic 3 of 6


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

field still filling. they go that thick all the way to that treeline in the back


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

and going anf going and going


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

http://fowlu.com/index.php?option=com_f ... 2&catid=10


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

bustin cheeks said:


> This is one of six pictures that go in a line. There an estimated 1.5 million in one field that was a mile long by a mile wide. Enjoy and good hunting.


Kind of doubtful that about 25% of the contintal population was all in one field. Something to consider


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

A few years old but I think its a neat pic


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres a pretty big mass and tornado for ya!!


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

slough said:


> bustin cheeks said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of six pictures that go in a line. There an estimated 1.5 million in one field that was a mile long by a mile wide. Enjoy and good hunting.
> ...


,

That exact same number was using Squaw at the same time.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

slough said:


> bustin cheeks said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of six pictures that go in a line. There an estimated 1.5 million in one field that was a mile long by a mile wide. Enjoy and good hunting.
> ...


25%? So your saying there is only around 6 million snow geese? Last time I checked they estimated it at around 10 million....


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats what I told the guy before he got all up in my face about 25% of the population. As you stated, the snow goose pop is estimated at between 10 and even 20 million birds. The game wardens actually were with my taking video because they never saw so many concentrated like that. If you remember that time, that was right after that major ice storm decimated the Central US, so they are thinking it really concentrated the geese to stage. I wish I was able to upload the video to show everyone, so you can really see the massive amount of geese... (unfortunately I do not know how as it is on one of those small discs) If anyone knows how please let me know. Thanks

BC


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

A sea of white.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

That does seem like a high number for that amount of area. While the field may have been "full" the buffer area around the geese was probably still equal to about 1/2 the area of the field which would give each goose about a 3 x3 area to occupy. Possible but tight and not much availability for feeding. Still impressive no matter what the numbers are.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just did a quick google search and found this from site in an article dated 2010:

"Biologists estimate that 5 million to 7 million snow geese travel the Central and Mississippi flyways. That's about a 300 percent increase since the 1970s. Some estimates are higher." http://www.caller.com/news/2010/jan/30/ ... s-done-to/

Probably not the most official source but I've always heard estimates in that range. Really not a big deal, I'm not that concerned if I'm right or wrong. I just shared my view, which is the whole point of this site. Sorry if I got you all up in arms.

I think it's always natural to look at a huge field of birds and think wow there's a billion of them out there. If you sit and chunk it up a bit into bunches of like a thousand you realize that a section full of birds probably couldn't hold nearly a million. But, it's still awesome to see, which is the whole point...back to the pictures


----------

